# My sister is a stranger to me



## yummallory (Feb 22, 2015)

I guess I'm quite used to it now, but when I truly think about it.. I barely know my own sister. We are 3 years a part and ever since I was 10 we lost that sisterly connection. I have depression and social anxiety, and it feels like the grand example of how I repel people and why people don't like me (even my own sister doesn't like me..). It started before I developed these mental illnesses, but I can't help but cry when I think about this missed relationship.. and I don't know what to do or feel about it. We've never fought or had a falling out.. we just don't talk or connect we each other.. it's so strange. We are both really close with our parents, I just don't understand and I feel like there is something wrong with me. She is very outgoing and adventurous and lives away now so I barely see her anymore. My mom tells me we'll be friends eventually but I don't see how it'll happen. Last weekend I was drunk and did m, and messaged her that I loved her, and the next morning I felt really embarrassed.. I do really love her, I feel like she doesn't care enough to want to be sisters with me so I don't want to try..I don't get it, help? advice?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ask her to hangout.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Do you think the distancing between you and your sister might have played a part in you developing your depression and SA? 

Which one of you is older?


----------

